# looking for differences between 800 outtys



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

ok,so in the next year or so i will be in the market for an outty 800...i am looking from 07 to present...what are the pros and cons of the 800s in these particular years?

thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

in 09 the 800r came out which has 72hp at the crank instead of 61hp. 07-08 suppose to have more problems then the 2009+. In 2010 they came out with PS. Thats just some basic stuff.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

Supposedly the 06-08 outtys are a little more torque"ish". Where as the 09-present outtys are a little faster. That's just what I've always heard, I'm not sure how big the difference is. I have an 08 outty 800 and have no complaints whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------

